

Why Nikola Tesla Was The Greatest Geek Who Ever Lived - elleferrer
http://imgur.com/a/tpcDu?gallery

======
privong
It's probably best to link to the original source for this:
[http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla](http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla)

